# Ham radio enthusiasts



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone here a ham radio user. Have a few questions before getting my first one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No. It is not made from real ham. Sorry.;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> No. It is not made from real ham. Sorry.;-)


Crap !!!! The cute sales girl with the enormous cleavage promised me it was. :shock:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a license, though I am not active. What is your question?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I was wondering if you had any recommendations for an inexpensive portable unit. I have heard of a couple of brands and pardon the spelling. Yaesue and BoaFeng....any experience with either of them.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Lost,

It's been a while since I looked at what was available for Ham radio gear, so I don't think I can recommend anything. However, Yaesue is a well-regarded company. Icom and Kenwood are two other well-regarded brands.

I don't know anything about BoeFeng, but from the name it sounds Chinese, which makes it more of a wild card in my mind, maybe good and maybe not.

In terms of Ham radio accessories, MFJ (sometimes known as "Mighty Fine Junk") makes relatively inexpensive accessories. Opinions differ on the quality, but many people are satisfied with their stuff.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------

